# sucker run on huron?



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

was wondering if the suckers have started or when they might start on the huron in flat rock. live in midmichigan and was goin to take the children down to catch some suckers. any info would be great! thanks.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I don't remember exactly when but last year the Huron had a decent run but I know it was a little later than this.

Joe


----------



## jiggafish1 (Nov 10, 2004)

Scott the sucker run starts right after the walleye run at the end of apirl that will be a great time to take the kids. (THEN IT WILL BE FISH ON)  :fish2:


----------



## The Junkie (Feb 23, 2004)

Man is that sucker run fun! Ill be there!


----------



## bolodunn (Jan 30, 2004)

april 6th last year!!
sucker fishin in flatrock is effortless & the kids love it!


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

thanks for the info. it sounds like anytime now the suckers should pick up on the huron. probably after a good warm thundershower. now my problem will be shrooming or fishing? what is a man to do? lol.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Ya there are a few suckers up at the footbridge. Each time I have been out there are a few more caught so they shoudl be up there soon. I cant wait to catch some suckers and take my little brother out and catch some. I was there tues and wed. night all night. Wed night I caught 5 walleyes and had a few more on. wed we got kicked out of the park(park hours 11pm-6am, if you go past the fence and stay on the road side of the river and dont park in the park parking lot your good. also if you get kicked out and dont wanna go home go fish down river from the old bait shop its good for walleyes, i caught 3 and someone else caught 2). Few nights ago the cop pulled up and told everyone to leave and they kept fishin and he said next person to cast will get a ticket so a guy did and got $300 ticket.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

haha i bet that guy was lying to sound cool in front of us "youngins" lol seemed like a BSer he said he looked at the cop and casted haha doubt it


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

I was down at Hu Rock park today , seen the dairy queen opened stopped for first dairy queen of 2005 , afterwards let my kids play at the playground , seen 7 or 8 suckers caught in a hours time . Seen one steelhead on a stringer ,but I don't think it was caught any where near the park , I seen the guy carry it across the bridge , my wife said she seen him carring it towards the river from the parking lot. I quess he just wanted to show off.


----------



## scottfree (Jan 24, 2003)

wondering if THIS week would be a good week to go down and catch a few suckers....sounds like everyone is catching STEELIES or BROWNS. still wondering if the suckers come first or after the trout?


----------

